# ID this snake



## snakegirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

what kind of snake is this ?


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2014)

Whip snake, large diurnal eye long slender body. I'd say yellow faced but can't be 100% without a closer head shot

- - - Updated - - -

Demansia psammophis


----------



## snakegirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> Whip snake, large diurnal eye long slender body. I'd say yellow faced but can't be 100% without a closer head shot
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Demansia psammophis



thought it might of been that just had to double check


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Snakegirl,

Don't need a better head shot. Caught hundreds of them over the years. Definitely Yellow faced Whip Snake (D psammophis). The large eye, slender body and the white edged, dark comma shape under the eye are distinguishing features of the Demansia genus. The olive dorsal colour and red vertibral striping commencing from behind the head and extending along the body noted if the photo easily identify it as psammophis. Beautiful little snakes and they certainly can motor along.

Cheers,

George.


----------

